# bennet hubbard candy  co.



## madman (Oct 21, 2007)

got this  over the weekend will go good with the other pbs mike


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 22, 2007)

That's a cool looking jar. I'm surprised at the RB8 value. #447 $6-8. Ebay with the shipping factor is about $15.


----------



## madman (Oct 22, 2007)

hey eric im on this food container trip and its only begun lol mike


----------



## bottleboy311 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey Madman, Here is one out of my collection Unlisted in the Red Book in this color  --  Nice Depression Green!!


----------

